# Amazon is not a monopoly.



## Mr. Weasel (Dec 31, 2020)

I am tired of hearing lowley idiots claiming that Amazon needs to be broken up. Amazon is not a monopoly. You as a consumer are able to buy from whoever you want, shippers can ship to whatever warehouse they want and there are lots of options available if you want to rent space on a server. You can function perfectly normal without an Amazon Prime account. Just because it is a big business doesn't mean it is illegal.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

AWS - they make $$$$, generating profit from selling items , not so much.... but the pie is so large 😛 AD revenue which has huge margins, exploding for them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mr. Weasel said:


> I am tired of hearing lowley idiots claiming that Amazon needs to be broken up. Amazon is not a monopoly. You as a consumer are able to buy from whoever you want, shippers can ship to whatever warehouse they want and there are lots of options available if you want to rent space on a server. You can function perfectly normal without an Amazon Prime account. Just because it is a big business doesn't mean it is illegal.


It Only means
They must SPEND MORE ON CONGRESSIONAL LOBBYISTS !


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Washington Post 😛


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Amazon fulfillment operated in the red for about twenty years. It is only very recently that fulfillment became profitable, after undercutting the competition to the point of bankruptcy.

Jeff Bezos' brethren in the big banks kept giving loans to Amazon to keep expanding and selling items at a loss, until the competition was all gone. This is what they do. This is what they have done in Western countries for hundreds of years.

AMZN stock is only valued highly because they lucked into AWS.


----------

